# What is Push-Pull Cooling??



## insaneazian

I wanted to get the 3D Galaxy Cooling system because it's been stated as an easy to install beginner type of cooling kit so I wanted to try my hand at it. In the article located here http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/hardware/1598_2.html it discussed something about how it would be compatibile with push-pull cooling. It's in the second paragraph from the bottom. Can someone explain this to me and discuss how I could install it?? Thanks.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

im not sure but i think its where you have 2 fans on the radiator and one fan push the air over it(blow) and the other pulls it(suck)


so you  just have 2 fans and they spin in different directions


----------



## bball4life

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> im not sure but i think its where you have 2 fans on the radiator and one fan push the air over it(blow) and the other pulls it(suck)
> 
> 
> so you  just have 2 fans and they spin in different directions


Ya that is exactly it, they are actually spinning the in same direction, and facing the same way.  So you have 1 fan pushing the air through the radiatior and the fan on the other side pulling it out.


----------



## insaneazian

Is this a push pull setup then?? Cause that was what I kind of wanted in mind. In this scenario do all the fans face the same way? Including the fan in the fan which pulls the air in.


----------



## bball4life

Ok well near your radiatot, the fan that is inside of your case should be pushing air out through the radiator, and if there is a fan on the outside of the radiator it should be moving air in the same direction.


----------



## insaneazian

should the intake fan at the front be facing inwards?? so basically all the fans in the case face the same way?


----------



## diduknowthat

Noo, you're understanding it wrong. In order to have this "push cooling" thing, you have to have another fan mounted on the other side of your radiator blowing outwards. This way, you'll have 2 fans attached to your radiator both blowing the same way.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

insaneazian said:


> should the intake fan at the front be facing inwards?? so basically all the fans in the case face the same way?




i think so?


basically you just sandwich the radiator between two fans that are spinning the same way


----------



## bball4life

insaneazian said:


> should the intake fan at the front be facing inwards?? so basically all the fans in the case face the same way?


The one at the front of the case?  Ya have that one blow air into the case.  But then you should have a 120mm fan at the back of your case, and one on the outside of the radiator.  Then both of those should be blowing air in the same direction, out of the back of the case.  All your fans should blow in the same direction, to get the best airflow.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

ok

picture time
n
fan--radiator--fan----
 oustide--case--inside
____  ____ .| ____
|.(/.||___| ||.(/.|
|./).||___| ||./).|
----- .......  |-----


the two


		Code:
	

 ____
|.(/.|
|./).|
 -----


are fans. they are on each side of the radiator


		Code:
	

 ___
|___|
|___|


they both blow air to the outside of the case


----------



## insaneazian

Already thanks. That helps a lot. Now time to light this baby up with blue leds


----------



## revo2.5

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> ok



you lost me there.


----------



## r0k0

is the Corsair Cool Watercool setup good or less effective than the Gygabyte watercool setup...?


----------



## insaneazian

Well I would figure that the corsair liquid cooling system would be slightly beter but I like the gigbyte because it looks cooler and is cheaper.


----------

